# LOL - What is the meaning of these letters?



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

OK. I just had to start a new thread on this one. I use LOL for "Lots of Love". I just sent an email to my bro about the Childhood Cancer Act and he said, "Why did you type LOL - Laugh out Loud"? I confused him - he thought it was weird that I was laughing about the situation. I guess the young hip kids use it for "Laugh out Loud".

Now, I pretty much LMAO "Laughed my Butt Off". What a diplomatic crisis I could cause. Laughing instead of sending Love.   

We use it a lot on this forum. Am I using it wrong? Not that it matters but you people are probably wondering why I am always laughing out loud. You must think I am a fruitcake.

OK. You guys can tell me the truth.......


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

*that is too funny!*

Rita,
I think that is too funny I watched you all use LOL and I just figured it was Lots of Love. I guess we will have to see what everyone has to say....

I like LOTS OF LOVE that is what us dog people are all about


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

"LOL" MEANS: LAUGH OUT LOUD TO ME! "LMAO" MEANS: LAUGH MY ASS OFF! "ROTFLMAO" MEANS: ROLLING ON THE FLOOR LAUGHING MY ASS OFF
I AM SURE THERE ARE A LOT MORE, I SHOULD MY ADULT KID'S IT WAS THEIR GENERATION THAT STARTED ALL THIS STUFF ANYWAY!!! <GRIN>


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Interesting Lynn and Kathy. It is just too funny. I will have to wait until Susan E chimes in. She should be online soon. She always uses it a lot and I thought she was a "Lots of Love" person. Super loving at times   

Well, you know us Hav people we are usually loving and laughing with this breed. 

There needs to be a manual for this text shorthand. 

And for now I am LMAO. Earlier with my bro I was ROTFLMAO. I sent all my family that email. They all must think I am nuts!!!!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Rita,

This gave me a great LOL "Laugh out Loud" this morning thanks, I needed it. I have never heard of "Lots of Love" but I really like it. I think we should all come up with some new ones for this forum like: HK "Hava Kisses"

Leeann


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

How funny! I was laughing this morning reading this tread. I have teenagers so LOL to us is Laugh out Loud - I never heard of it meaning Lots of Love.
I did wonder at times in peoples responses why they were laughing at certain situations!! See what society has done to us? This is why kids who only text and IM and email with each other, misunderstand each other so much - no verbal communication!!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Does any one know of a "Cheat Sheet" we can all get?  The only one I found is about 100 pages long. This is a whole new language that I don't know.  Now I showing my age. LOL


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Rita, that's a hoot !

I've never heard of Lots Of Love either for LOL and have always been using it as Laugh Out Loud! lol - see ?  

Some have already been explained here, but here are others:

PIMP - pee in my pants (funny)
GMTA - great minds think a like - I use this one often  
TTFN - tah tah for now
BRB - be right back
GTG - got to go
BG or VBG - big grin, or very big grin
BTW - by the way
KWIM - know what I mean?
ROFLMAOWTIME - love this one!! Roll on the floor, laughing my ass off, with tears in my eyes!!  
TTYL - talk to you later

Check this place out. They have a whole bunch of them.
http://www.namastecafe.com/computer/abbreviation.htm

This has even more acronyms... 
http://searchwebservices.techtarget.com/sDefinition/0,,sid26_gci211776,00.html

and here..... 
http://uscash.net/tips/chat.html

here too..... http://mistupid.com/internet/chattalk.htm

It's a whole other language out there!! lol


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

while IMing with my son yesterday he said HO I had to im back "what does that mean??" he said it is for Hold On
I really feel old with this stuff!!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

This is *really* funny to me! I waited along time to use LOL, not sure exactly what is was.  
 Maybe we should make up our own language symbols -I like that idea.

I need to be able to send LOTS OF LOVE


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Online, LOL is usually meant as Laughing Out Loud.

While, this isn't the most comprehensive list I've seen, I thought this list was perfect to share because of the title: LOL - An Guide to Internet Lingo and Emoticons

HTH (Hope this helps  )


----------



## Cosmosmom (Jan 12, 2007)

Hi 
Thanks for the information . Ialways felt I was totally out of the loop - not new for me .. .
I also thought it meant lots of love and I thought - my these people have bonded so quickly and intensely this is fantastic !!.. I always knew Havanese people were special


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Tee hee.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Someone sent me this link. LOL as "lots of love" is outdated.   I guess I am showing my age. 
http://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/LOL

Here is the big question - is SOB the same? People must have thought that about me. Why is she laughing at something that is so sad or when my puppy is hurt. Some of my posts say give your puppy LOL. People must have thought how can I give my puppy lots of laughs. 

Wow! You can bring down a whole forum with just a few letters.!!!!!!!!! I think I am sticking to longhand from now on before I have people at my front door saying I was doing something bad on the internet.

I love this forum. It has lots of love and lots of laughs.


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Wow gang. Thanks for all the info. I don't know if I am HHIS hanging head in shame or CID crying in disgrace. I am so glad I started this thread POB pat on back (I just made that up)

I do think we have bonded very well. This forum has taken off thanks to wonderful Melissa!!!!!!!! Who has been MIA lately.

But I am going to tell you one thing. If someone types NIFOC naked in front of computer I am out of here. That is just TMI too much info for me.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

RITA,
I am LMAO, after reading your email. Too funny! I think we all can laugh and understand since we must be in the same age group, as I had to be taught by my kids too!!!


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

Rita, 
Im LMAO at this entire thread. 
I have been MIA, but am back. 
Good luck! LOLV

TTYL
MM


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hey Melissa!! Nice to see you again!!! 

You should see what Doggienut posted in this thread! http://www.havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?p=5248#post5248

I had a stab at it and I think I solved it! Any others care to try??


----------



## Rita (Jan 1, 2007)

Leanne, I like your idea. I think we can use HL&K. Hav love and kisses. They give you so much of them.

I am still LMAO about this. I love Marj post with PIMP. If that came up on my son's cell phone I probably would have grounded him. LOL.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

YACMU! Hows that one? 

Ya'll are cracking me up.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Well I KNOW LOL is laughing out loud...and I remember I am a SAHM....but I always forget what that means! XD


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

SAHM, me too.... stay at home mom.


----------

